

Emacs Lisp Style Guide - brudgers
https://github.com/bbatsov/emacs-lisp-style-guide

======
informatimago
I don't care anymore, I just let emacs do the indenting for me. Even if it's
actually wrong, like in the case of the if operator (emacs lisp if accepts
more than one else expressions, but I never write more than one, so both
branches should be indented the same).

No, the real problem is when people in the team don't all use emacs, then you
have different "IDE" fighting for the right formatting and indentations.

